# Inbreeding?



## coesr1 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks guys in advance, if ever theres something i need to know about the breed i come directly to u guys, my question is this breeder is selling a puppy the sire is ukc king zimba and the dam is pogo. the sire of zimba is dr blue son of conflict of conflict bullies. but also bred zimba to the dam pogo the mother and son. does it make sense maybe i dint explain my self sorry. here is the pedigree. isnt that inbreeding is that wrong to do.

here u can see the pedigree

juan_montoya | houston, tx 77021


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

No link to see ped I'll post more when I get home from work


----------



## coesr1 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Inbreeding is only wrong to do when you have no clear understanding why your inbreeding in the first place and are doing it without a direction or goal in mind. Inbreeding is a very good tool that can bring to surface the bad traits that exist in your dog's and those closely behind the dog I would say you would be looking at 4 generations of dogs to get an idea. Breeding tightly will bring to surface all the bad or undesirable traits it will also present the good traits. In order to inbreed correctly you have to keep what your breeding and evaluate those dog's each and every generation you inbreed. Once you have an idea of what you got surrounding the gene pools you are working with than an outcross can be done to clean up or remove those bad traits and introduce what's lacking or has been lost as a result. You will also need to be prepared to cull throughout the process which is why keeping the offspring is very important you can't fix the issues if your not keeping the dogs to evaluate what issues are present. 

I have a dog who is inbred her parent's are brother and sister which is as tight as you can go. So in the final analysis inbreeding can be very useful if your utilizing the tool in the way it was intended to be used to begin with. However you can cause more harm than good if you don't have a clear understanding as to why your inbreeding.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

that site looks like a bs bully site. mentions nothing about anything that matters.
no titles no nothing . id stay far away when the only thing attached to a name i see is " pr"


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: nothing special about those dogs or how they are bred. You can find any BYB with dogs that look like that where you live and save yourself the shipping and high price.

Inbreeding and linebreedings are done all the time and if done correctly are a part of keeping bloodlines strong.


----------



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

My opinion is that you would be doing yourself and the breed in general a disservice getting a pup from a breeder of the caliber that that particular breeder seems to be.
If you want a pet , your better off getting an evaluated shelter dog or pup or getting a pet quality pup from a reputable breeder. One that has championships and does health testing. One that stands behind its produced dogs. 
Dont let them fool you because many will try . Ask for all the paperwork , to see the health testing scores , and make sure to ask around about reputation. 
in this computer age , if someone on here cant find anything about a kennel , or doesnt know them personally , id just stay away . 
Between all of us on here , we go to enough shows and events , along with those that actually breed , to know just about any1 with a solid breeding program.
health background is super important .. you dont want to end up with a money pit , worthless dog that is itself miserable.


----------

